# Preparing for RMC application?



## asdfghj (14 Jan 2009)

Ok i realize that people on this site are probably tired of gettting this question but I really need someones opinion. 

Im 15, I have a 93% average, have never had a mark below 90, i have gotten 98% on the grade 10 phys ed fitness test, Im the captain of the school adn rep soccer team, a member of the Grade 9 Mentor/leader group, im in the school band, i am the athlete of the year and i play on 6 different school teams (including hockey, soccer, badminton, cross country, track, and curling). I am mature, liked by ALL my teachers, have never gotten a detention, am quite in class, and I dont have any enemies. I am also completely dedicated to the army and am willing to do what ever I am told to without question.

What do you think my chances of getting into RMC are as a RETP? Please list some tips and things i can do now that would increase my chance of getting in. Since i am in grade 10 i have a little time before i apply so any tips or even critisism no matter how harsh would be greatly appreciated.   Thanks alot for your time


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Just type "RETP" in the search box on the site main page and it comes up with a listing of threads that will be of interest to you.

Happy reading.


----------



## asdfghj (14 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Just type "RETP" in the search box on the site main page and it comes up with a listing of threads that will be of interest to you.
> 
> Happy reading.



Oh ok. Thanks for the welcome. I hate always being the new guy on the site. Ill go do what you recomended. Thanks alot


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

asdfghj said:
			
		

> Oh ok. Thanks for the welcome. I hate always being the new guy on the site. Ill go do what you recomended. Thanks alot



Nothing wrong with being the new guy, i hope you find some good info in those threads.


----------



## asdfghj (24 Apr 2009)

Ok i would like to start off by extending my sincerest apology for creating another thread like this one.

Anyway i would like to ask you to look through the following list of things i have done and achievements i have made and ask you to give your opinion on whether you think I have a good chance of making it into RMC. If you have any suggestions on things i should do to up my chances of getting accepted, please list them   Ok here goes:

I'm currently in grade 10 right now BTW

1. I currently have a 95% average which tends to fluctuate between 93 and 97 % depending on many different factors but never below 93.

2. Not trying to "toot my own horn" but i would consider myself quite athletic. 95% in phys ed.

3. Physical fitness test scores: 8 minutes 50 seconds in 2.4 km run.  12.5 on the beep test   1minute 30 seconds in static push up.  +10 on sit and reach   40 laps in 12 minute run

4. I play high level rep soccer outside of school

5. In school I'm the captain of the senior soccer team, i do curling (don't ask), badminton, track and field and cross country. I was also playing volleyball and football but i was forced to choose between them and soccer

6. I am a member of my high schools "Peer mentors" which is a voluntary leadership group within the school that does various jobs and helps the grade 9 in their transition from grade 8 to high school. We also have to help out the teachers around the school. They pick 40 people out of 180 applicants every year to be peer mentors

7. I'm a member of my schools band which won the nationals a few years ago

8. I'm very well liked and respected by teachers and friends. I am also very disciplined and obedient to authority

9. 20/20 vision, no medical conditions

Well that's all I can think of off the top of my head. Your opinions would be very appreciated as well as any suggestions as to what i could do to increase my chances of being accepted. Thank you very much for your time and i really look forward to hearing from you


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2009)

Trade choices?


----------



## asdfghj (24 Apr 2009)

I guess i should have added that to the OP, my apologies. Im looking to be an infantry soldier tbh. In terms of courses i hope to take in university, well im not 100% sure. But im thinking of maybe taking Politics and economics or Military and strategic studies. Hope that answers your question


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2009)

You do already have  thread asking the same questions. If you must, bump that thread before starting another.

     If you're honestly asking whether your application is competitive, it is. But I don't believe that someone with a 95% average and your apparent qualifications doesn't know about them, so I'm not going to blow sunshine up your butt (and neither will most other members of the forum).

     You're in Grade 10 so pump the brakes, you have time. Concentrate on keeping your marks high in Gr 11 and 12, they will be harder, but remember that marks aren't everything. You seem like you're on top of aerobic fitness, but I don't see anything about strength. Work some pushups, sit ups, and pull ups into your workouts and hit the weights.


----------



## asdfghj (24 Apr 2009)

Oh geez i apologize. I completely forgot I already made a thread like this. Thanks alot for the input. Youre right about the stregnth aspect. I work in construction in the summer and i usualy lift and move about 1500 pounds a day but i think as you suggested, pushups , chinups etc would be a good addition. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Radius (25 Apr 2009)

Keep up what your doing and I sincerely doubt you'll have a problem. 
Good Luck!


----------



## derael (25 Apr 2009)

asdfghj said:
			
		

> ...and I dont have any enemies...



Sorry having enemies is a direct requirement of RETP.  ;D


----------

